# Scottish Show Meet CANCELLED



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Apple Tree have just let me know that they have CANCELLED the Scottish Caravan & Motorhome Show due to lack of traders attending. If any of you on our meets list have already booked for this show please contact Apple Tree direct for a refund. Sorry folks :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Apple Tree have just let me know that they have CANCELLED the Scottish Caravan & Motorhome Show due to lack of traders attending. If any of you on our meets list have already booked for this show please contact Apple Tree direct for a refund. Sorry folks :roll:
> 
> Jacquie


Appletree are a waste of space!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh well thats a shame have to have a rethink now


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rethink*



locovan said:


> Oh well thats a shame have to have a rethink now


Rethink! Go Skiiing?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well Jac did say at the very start that Appletree have a habit of doing this will need to get thinking caps on for an alternative methinks, was looking forward to meeting up with the folks who had booked.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol

How about sorting a meet at a campsite near to where the show was to be, for the same dates? I have an idea there is a site near by?


Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm still up for an alternative meet the same weekend if we can come up with somewhere suitable.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

How about here

Linwater Caravan Park

Maybe one of you could sort it and see if you can get a discount for several vans :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd quite like to go somewhere that is situated next to a river or loch. Bought an inflatable kayak and we're looking for an opportunity to try it out.

(Tickets to the kayak launch spectacular will be available :? :lol: )

Any thoughts - Carol, David etc


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> I'm still up for an alternative meet the same weekend if we can come up with somewhere suitable.


Sounds like the perfect excuse Mo hunny for us to get together over coffee and cake


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> I'd quite like to go somewhere that is situated next to a river or loch. Bought an inflatable kayak and we're looking for an opportunity to try it out.
> 
> (Tickets to the kayak launch spectacular will be available :? :lol: )


Linwater is next to a canal if that is any good.

Rusty


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> I'd quite like to go somewhere that is situated next to a river or loch. Bought an inflatable kayak and we're looking for an opportunity to try it out.
> 
> (Tickets to the kayak launch spectacular will be available :? :lol: )
> 
> Any thoughts - Carol, David etc


Oh yeah!!!! Now I have it in my mind that there is a wee site in Dumfries near Lochmaben with a loch type thingy, must search forthwithly!!!!


----------

